# Tofu



## Abusedwolf (Dec 22, 2013)

Well lets say getting my bunny was a fluke
Me and my ex went on a drive and seen some dumped stray bunnies huddled with one another chubby n all
Then i seen some scrawny white dusty one who was just laying by the road 
Poor dear looked like she was knocking on deaths door. So i got my ex to pull over
Some workers said she had been like that for hours. 
I had some snacks and a leash so i thought hey man i could use a pet
So i walked up to her and put out my hand
She looked at me with some very sad eyes
I offered her some of my salad and oh my gosh this thing ate like a maniac 
So while she was taking food from my hand i slipped the leash round her neck
Never
Ever
Have i seen a bunny
Shoot up soooo fast 
I thought she was gunna tug out of my hand 
But after awhile she calmed down so i picked her up took her in the car
Months later my bunny is a mom and a huge sweety 
She never has bitten anyone 
Im proud of my girl




Also can anyone guess her breed and aprox age? Cause i dont know what she is.


----------



## aj82 (Jan 16, 2014)

What an amazing story! I think she is gorgeous! Well done on saving her x


----------



## Luluthebunny (Jan 19, 2014)

Also can anyone guess her breed and aprox age? Cause i dont know what she is.[/QUOTE]


She Is adorable!! She also looks like a mini lop x Netherland dwarf


----------

